# Allen Wrench Drill Bits



## MadCatX (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Gang, 

I have been looking for hex head / Allen wrench drill bits..

any ideas?


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 19, 2010)

Buy a set of normal allen wrenches and cut off the small elbow portion.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you mean drivers? Or an actual drill bit that will make an allen wrench?

I assume drivers - any hardware store will have them


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 19, 2010)

Nah Cap'n I meant the actual bits I got chastised by the House boss because "Didn't I buy you some damn Allen things for Christmas" 

LOL - thats probably what ill end up doing Nev. 

Thanks!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Pro-Grade-13-Piece-Wrench-Socket/dp/B000GYLCHK/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_c







Again, try your local hardware store - NOT Home Cheapo or other sucky big box store


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Nah Cap'n I meant the actual bits I got chastised by the House boss because "Didn't I buy you some damn Allen things for Christmas"
> 
> LOL - thats probably what ill end up doing Nev.
> 
> Thanks!


Who's Allen ?? And why would your boss buy you some of his things for Christmas ?? :wink:


----------



## KMixson (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.featurepics.com/online/Hex-Drive-Drill-Bits-Picture282689.aspx


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 19, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I have been looking for hex head / Allen wrench drill bits..
> 
> any ideas?



I use something similar to this I picked up at my local Ace Hardware. Has the quick change extension to change bits fast. It also works great on 'non - security' pieices, and I can always take apart a bathroom if need be  

https://www.harborfreight.com/100-piece-security-bit-set-91310.html


----------



## angry Bob (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the set Will showed.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Try this Google search


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL thats what I said Cap'n - the hell is Allen and why are you dealing with his things!
lool

thanks guys those are them


----------

